# Would you like free dead body topping with that?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This happened not too far from where I live. Sounds real tasty.

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0427061pizza1.html?link=eaf


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

That's similar to the story _I_ posted a little bit ago - only the German woman wasn't delivering pizza pies!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I wonder if the corpse isn't delivered to the funeral parlor within 30 minutes, the delivery is free?


----------

